# Happy Thanksgiving 2012, 2013



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*From Our House To Yours*

*







*


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. It's good to be thankful for something. I'm thankful to be "home" during this holiday.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving from sunny S. Florida...Hope everyone has a safe holiday!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

EAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

Everyone say a prayer for my family, I'm doing the cooking tomorrow (today, actually).

I figure if I fuck it up, I'll just be like the father in _Christmas Story; _"Okay, everyone upstairs and get dressed, we're going out to eat".


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I think my favorite holiday, kflat happy T- day to you as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! Wishing you all the blessings of loved ones without the family holiday drama. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Harry and to all my brothers and sisters out there in uniform. Hey Delta, I've been doing all the cooking for any holiday for the last 20 years. I never let the wife unit anywhere near the kitchen or gun safe. Only bad things can come of it.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy and safe Thanksgiving to you all


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Stay Safe.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all- I'm off to Lie-zy Warren's tepee to rant about the whiteman celebtating the destruction of our culture, over brie and chardonay...
(couldn't help myself-HT to all Go Pats- and anyone else working to day like me-STAY SAFE!)


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Happy T-Day to you all and your families and friends! God Bless America!*


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving from good ole South Carolina!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope you all had an acceptable day today!
As for this bird, it's too late:


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving! And go Pats!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

sdb29 said:


> View attachment 1561


 And exactly WHERE is the guy that voices Elmo?????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mr Scribbles said:


> And exactly WHERE is the guy that voices Elmo?????


from the look on the faces hes under the table giving blowjobs


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

How we do leftovers....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We can continue on here for 2013

*From Our House To Yours*​​*







*​​​










​
​​​​


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Holy Resurrected Thread Batman!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hapoy thanksgiving everyone, stay safe and enjoy the day


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll, stay safe


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Thanks Giving Everyone, have a great day! from across the Atlantic

x


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

"Thanksgiving Day comes, by statute, once a year; to the honest man it comes as frequently as the heart of gratitude will allow."
― Edward Sandford Martin
To my friends deployed, and MASSCOP Friends, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and to those working, we'll save some leftovers


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all, and if you get hungry-just stop by a firehouse where some chef from a fancy restaurant or hotel will be cooking their meal...
We (cops) will miss out until McDonald's comes out with a turkey whopper
Enjoy and stay safe!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving from the west coast.

May we all take a moment to give thanks for all that we do have and not dwell on what we don't have. Be safe.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

hAPPy ThANKsgiv-----HIC..HIC... what F#%^ing holiday is it??? 

Be safe out there


----------

